# Fracino Cherub & Heavenly Price Reduction.......



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Price reduction on Fracino Cherub and Heavenly Coffee Machines

Offer expires 31.01.2013

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/coffee%20machines/Fracino%20coffee%20machine/Fracino%20Cherub%20Espresso%20Machine

We only have few units left - first come first serve basis.

All the best

Coffee Omega Sales


----------

